# ithaca



## buddy13 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey y'all. Nice forum you have here very well put together and clean. I have a quick question. My grandfather recently passed away and left all of his belongings to me. Going through an old trunk I found an Ithaca 1911-A in near mint condition. It has US ARMY stamped on it. It is matte balck. Has an original leather army belt and hoster. Is this worth much? Can it be resold because of the stamp on it? Or should I just hold on to this little jewel? Ultimately I would like to sell some of his items and antiques and then purchase a good AR before they become "less easy to acquire", if you catch my drift. I am just not sure if what I have here is something to hold on to or not. Thanks in advance and I look forward to becoming a contributing member of your community.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

A little research into it, and it would appear that particular model was produced during WWII, and considering what you say the condition is, as well as the items it went with, I'd think it would be worth quite a bit.

A little reserach and I turned up this ad on GunsAmerica:
Guns America Ithaca 1911

It was listed at $2K. All things considered, personally I would hold onto the gun. Something to remember your grandfather by, as well as a family heirloom sort of thing, but thats just me.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I would find out if it's in safe working condition and if it shoots well then I would keep it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It saddens me when I see a post from a new user asking value of some new found firearm. Most times I see these messages someone is looking to sell off the memories of a not gone long loved one. I hope this is not the case here.

That 1911 pistol is a pretty nice one if it's in the shape stated. It would make a great addition or starting point in anyone's collection. THey sell anywhere between 1100 and 2200 depending on location and condition.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You will end up hating yourself down the road for selling your family history. It is not something that can EVER be replaced. Learn the history of the firearm and your grandfather, many from that time never explained who they were and what they did.


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> You will end up hating yourself down the road for selling your family history. It is not something that can EVER be replaced. Learn the history of the firearm and your grandfather, many from that time never explained who they were and what they did.


Hell just this year, they finally allowed those that worked for the OSS to reveal themselves. I believe one of the more famous people mentioned was Julia Childs


----------



## buddy13 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks everyone for your responses. Indeed it is a WW II service pistol. Having given it careful consideration I am going to take your advice and hold on to this Jewel. You are right I would hate myself for letting this go. My Grandfather spent his entire life in the service. He actually joined early when he was 16 as my great grandparents both passed and orphaned him. truly a sad story in the beginning but it ended happily. I am going to make it one of my endeavors to find out more about him and who he was.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Very wise chioce good luck


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Outstanding!!:smt023

You have a great piece of history there. Even better it's part of your family's history. As to value it can only go up but if it was me it would be priceless being where it come from. I'd love to see some pics...I am a 1911 junkie and those old combat pieces are just fantastic to see.


----------

